# Can "ignore poster" also ignore all threads started by that poster?



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I'd love to see "ignore poster" also automatically ignore that person's threads. This would be a wonderful upgrade. As it is, if you ignore a poster, you still see all their threads pop up. The current ignore function is great for someone who posts in other peoples' threads, but it does absolutely nothing to lower the visibility of a poster who just starts their own threads.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree with Ruth on this. It is quite annoying to see someone's many threads in Happy Hour when I already have them on ignore. Having to actually open the thread to ignore it is a cumbersome and lazy solution.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I am with this.
I keep seeing threads started by someone I want to ignore.
I think this is a great suggestion for improvement.

Also, is there a way to see how many people have me on ignore?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jilter said:


> Also, is there a way to see how many people have me on ignore?


Not for years.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Fofer's stable greasemonkey "Better Ignore" script reportedly does this for him, on Safari using Ninjakit.

But not for me on FF 4 & 5 on Windows.

There is also a script which creates a button outside the thread to ignore it.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It's not _my_ script (TCFer FourOhFour wrote it) but I love it.

More details here:


----------

